# what do you guys think of these fish?



## denise86 (Nov 13, 2006)

im starting to look into some combination possibilities for my 38 gal. sw tank, i haven't set it up yet, but i want to start deciding what im putting into it,
do these all work well together in a FOWLR tank?

-a pair of mated percula clownfish
-an angelfish, (not sure which type, maybe a coral beauty or a flame angel..)
-a pair of of whiteray shrimp gobies
- a neon goby
-a couple of invertebrates like hermit crabs and snails

is it too crowded? what would i need to take away,
i wouldnt add them all at once, and the angelfish would be last.

any advice, suggestions would be grately appreciated,
thanks


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Usually Gobies don`t get along with any fish that resembles them. 2 types of gobies in a tank that small might end up with a dead goby.:-(


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah it's a little crowded. I'd have the pair of clowns, angelfish, a goby and maybe either a firefish or blenny. 

As far as your desire to add inverts such as hermits & snails, it's a good idea to get a clean up crew pak. They consists of those and helps clean your tanks of algae. They are tiny and you will alot of them (usually 1 per gallon of water) Don't worry, they won't overrun your tank. Just make sure to add some empty shells for the hermits so when come time they outgrow theirs, they will kill the snails for their shells. 

Another good invert to have is a shrimp. They set-up a cleaning station for the fish. They pick off parasites on the fishes.

It's a good idea to add the angelfish as the last fish to the tank. Eliminates the aggresiveness in angels.
I, too, haven't made up my mind on which angel to add. LOL !!! Both are beautiful fishes.

Add your clowns first at the same time, especially if you get the mated pairs. Tank-raised are best and less aggressive than wild ones.


----------



## denise86 (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks for the replies!

i didn't know that about the gobys, thanks,
what about the blennies, which types get along with others and are small enough for a 38gal.?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Well there are different types of blennies. Some co-exist with shrimps by sharing a burrow in deep substrates, some are sand sifters and some are algae eaters (?). It all depends on what you like. They do get along with gobies. I personnaly like the Lawnmower Blenny (aka : Jeweled Blenny) because of their personality and I am looking to have him in my future tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

"Well there are different types of blennies. Some co-exist with shrimps by sharing a burrow in deep substrates, some are sand sifters and some are algae eaters "

I think you mean Gobies by this statement and not Blennies. Your stocking list seems a okay to me. Although it'll be hard to find the white ray gobies in a pair... not sure on how to sex them either. But all the gobies you have listed get not much more than 2" so thats not going to be a huge bioload. I would also like to add that you might want to get a randall's pistol shrimp for your white ray gobies.

Everything should get along fine though. And its not over crowded in my opinion.


----------



## denise86 (Nov 13, 2006)

thanx for the replies!
i'm still researching each of these fish and invert's to make sure they're all the right fit, but all your imput has helped a lot,


----------

